# warum zockt ihr einen weiblichen char?



## Dezain (22. Juni 2009)

hallo!


 ich wirke atm an dem noch entstehendem mmorpg mit und wir stellen uns gerde die frage: sollen frauen spielbar sein?

 bitte nennnt hier eure gründe dafür warum ihr einen weiblichen char spielt!

 das spiel heißt espadon und wird ein realistisches mittelalter mmorpg. da im mittelalter frauen nicht viel zu sagen hatten, brauchen wir gute argumente um doch welche einfließen zu lassen!

 und bist  du m oder w?


----------



## PewPew_oO (22. Juni 2009)

Ich bin männlich und spiele in WoW eine weibliche Blutelfe, weil mich die männlichen Elfen stark an Pornostars erinnern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: Wahrscheinlich antworten hier viele mit: "Ich möchte doch keinem Männerarsch nachschauen" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stress05 (22. Juni 2009)

Ich Zocke auch gerne die Such Funktion die ist so geil bei Buffed  da findet man das theme Noch mal? und muss dann kein neues Thema auf machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RomanGV1 (22. Juni 2009)

Ganz einfach.
Weill ich nicht schwul bin.
Und ständig nen männerasch sehen will.

Fertig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (22. Juni 2009)

In WoW hab ich bei Casterklassen immer Frauen gespielt, weil Männer in Röcken einfach bescheuert aussahen.

Aber wenn Ihrs aufs Mittelalter münzt könnt Ihr ja den Frauen ein Nudelholz geben, mit dem sie die Männer verhauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ausserdem gabs da auch die eine oder andere Königin, die doch relativ viel zu sagen hatte. Oder da gabs noch Jeanne D'Arc, die ein gewaltiges Heer anführte, etc. Also sind Frauen durchaus denkbar im Mittelalter als Kriegerprinzessinen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ausserdem bringts mehr Abwechslung ins Spiel, wenn man mehr als 1 Geschlecht hat.


Edit: bin m


----------



## chopi (22. Juni 2009)

Stress05 schrieb:


> Ich Zocke auch gerne die Such Funktion die ist so geil bei Buffed  da findet man das theme Noch mal? und muss dann kein neues Thema auf machen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Du hast da was nicht verstanden. In dem alten Thread ging es um die Frage,warum wir weibliche Chars spielen. In dem Thread geht es darum Werbung für das Spiel zu machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## neo1986 (22. Juni 2009)

RomanGV1 schrieb:


> Ganz einfach.
> Weill ich nicht schwul bin.
> Und ständig nen männerasch sehen will.
> 
> ...


genau!


----------



## Naarg (22. Juni 2009)

Schon mal was von Jeanne d'Arc gehört? Sie war auch ne Frau und lebte im Mittelalter. Sicher war die Stellung der Frau selten auf dem Schlachtfeld sondern eher im Haus oder am Herd, dennoch gibt es eben solche Exoten die man nicht auser acht lassen sollte. Auch sehen Frauen besser aus, und weibliche Mitspielerinnen fühlen sich eher Repräsentiert.

Bin übrigens ein Kerl.


----------



## Cørradø (22. Juni 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> [...] Casterklassen [...] weil Männer in Röcken einfach bescheuert aussahen.


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *wiegeil*

Ich weiss nicht, was es mit Homosexualität zu tun hat, in einem Rollenspiel einen männlichen Charakter zu verkörpern?? Ich hab nicht vor im BG mir vorm Bildschirm einen von der Palme zu wedeln.
Man übernimmt doch die Rolle des Charakters... "Rollen"-Spiel und so... Demnach müssten sich die weiblichen Char-SpielER besonders gut in eine Frau hineinversetzen können oder sich zumindest wünschen einmal das "schwache Geschlecht" zu verkörpern. Würd mal drüber nachdenken...

Zum Thema Mittelalter und Frauen würd ich auch mal behaupten, dass die überlieferte Rolle der Frau in der Gesellschaft vielleicht nicht ganz dem entspricht, was tatsächlich stattgefunden hat. In einer von Männern "dominierten" Gesellschaft bzw. Geschichtsschreibung ist das so ne Sache der Rezeptionsgeschichte.

Ich hätte auch sofort auf Jeanne D'Arc verwiesen, wie Davatar und Naarg.
Selbst die überlieferte Rolle einer Marktfrau oder Bäurin, als ein Char der seinen Schwerpunkt auf Crafting oder Handel hat könnte allein vom Ansatz her schon die Schemas der althergebrachten Rollenspiele sprengen!

edit: bin m
spiele keine aktiven weiblichen Chars - meine Bankchars sind oft weiblich und tragen "reizende schwarze Kleider". 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (22. Juni 2009)

Dezain schrieb:


> das spiel heißt espadon und wird ein realistisches mittelalter mmorpg. da im mittelalter frauen nicht viel zu sagen hatten, brauchen wir gute argumente um doch welche einfließen zu lassen!



Wenn Frauen was zu sagen hätten, wäre es nicht mehr realistisch und typischer Fantasy Quark 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tonygt (22. Juni 2009)

Ich bin M,
Also ich habe in meiner WoW Zeit lieber weibliche Chars gespielt, auch in Warhammer und jetzt in Oblivion spiel ich atm auch einen weiblichen Char einfach weil in den meisten Spielen die Männer Relativ schlechte Körpertexturen haben oder einfach extrem Schwul aussehen
Und ich gern nen Char haben will den ich mir angucke und wo ich mir denke boa sieht der Nice aus
Bei Männern braucht man einfach eine sehr gut aussehen Rüstung und Mächtige Waffen damit diese gut aussehen
Bei Frauen reicht auch weniger Bekleidung damit diese gut aussehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ein spiel wo ich mir kein Weiblichen Char auswählen kann würde ich vermutlich nicht spielen ausser die Männlichen Chars würden nicht toal Schwul aussehen ^^


----------



## Davatar (22. Juni 2009)

Cørradø schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Naja ich sag wies ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ein Freund von mir hat in Diablo 2 jeweils Gegenstände nur angezogen, wenn sie farblich zu seinem Set gepasst haben. Insofern kann die Optik wohl recht wichtig sein was Chars anbelangt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Übrigens hab ich schon Zitate von Frauen gelesen wie: "In WoW spiel ich ne Zwergenfrau, weil die klein und pummelig ist - genau wie ich."
Muss also nicht zwangsläufig ne Ingame-Schöhnheitskönigin sein, um interessant zu sein. Ich denk eh, vor allem auf die Vielfalt kommts drauf an. Wenn alle gleich aussehen fehlt einem einfach die Individualität um seinen Char ein Bisschen von den andern Spielern abzugrenzen. Dafür wurde ja dann später auch der Barber-Shop eingeführt. Alles, wodurch man seinen Char individuell gestalten kann findet enormen Anklang in der virtuellen Spielwelt.


----------



## Werhamster (22. Juni 2009)

Jeanne D'Arc ist ein gutes Beispiel. In sochen Spielen spielt man doch eigentlich HELDEN, und nicht irgendwelche Bauernjungen. Also warum sollte es keine weiblichen Helden geben wenn es männliche gibt? Das einzige was mich aber an weiblichen Chars immer stört, das sie trotz schwerer Rüstung doch immer sehr leichtbekleidet kämpfen. Halbnackte Tanks finde ich halt seltsam.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hätte Fable auch gerne mal mit einer Frau gespielt, finde Abwechslung einfach gut.


----------



## Dezain (22. Juni 2009)

man spielt keine helden sondern ganz normale bürger!


----------



## Skatero (22. Juni 2009)

In ein Rollenspiel gehören Frauen. In einem Rollenspiel spielt man nämlich nicht sich selber, sondern eine andere Rolle.
Also gehören in ein Rollenspiel einfach 2 Geschlechter.


----------



## Zonalar (22. Juni 2009)

Jeanne d'Arc ist mir auch gleich eingefallen. Trotzdem ist sie eher eine "Ausnahme", da es viel mehr männliche Helden, statt weibliche gibt. Und im Rollenspiel werden wohl ungefähr 50/50 Männer und Frauen gespielt.
Oder kennt ihr noch mehr Frauenhelden?
Nein, Lara Craft zählt nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (22. Juni 2009)

RomanGV1 schrieb:


> Ganz einfach.
> Weill ich nicht schwul bin.
> Und ständig nen männerasch sehen will.
> 
> ...



Die Frage ist, ob man gleich schwul ist, weil man einen Männlichen Char auf dem Bildschirm vor sich hat. ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (22. Juni 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Nein, Lara Craft zählt nicht


Lara Croft fällt mir spontan ein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RomanGV1 (22. Juni 2009)

Konov schrieb:


> Die Frage ist, ob man gleich schwul ist, weil man einen Männlichen Char auf dem Bildschirm vor sich hat. ^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Nein das war nur meine eigene sichtweise.
Warum ICH das so mache^^

Ich rede NICHT für andere was das angeht*. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Es gibt 3 sorten.*

1)Ich mach nen char vom dem geschecht was ich mag.(auf was man "steht")
2)Ich mach nen char zb nen zwerk wegen PR aus liebe zur geschichte.etc
3)Ich mach einen char und versuche mich selbst darzustellen. (da ich es bin!)

ich bin 1)^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (22. Juni 2009)

RomanGV1 schrieb:


> Es gibt 3 sorten.
> 
> 1)Ich mach nen char vom dem geschecht was ich mag.(auf was man "steht")
> 2)Ich mach nen char zb nen zwerk wegen PR aus liebe zur geschichte.etc
> ...



Interessante Auswahl ^^

Ich würde wohl am ehsten unter Punkt 2 fallen.
Weil in nem Spiel achte ich eigentlich nicht auf sexuelle Reize, eher zu dem, was atmosphärisch passt.

Selbstdarstellung funktionierte bisher meistens nicht gut genug.


----------



## Darussios (22. Juni 2009)

Ursprünglich waren bei mir nur Casterklassen weiblich, wegen oftmals genanntem Grund, dass Männer in Roben bescheuert³ aussehen.

Als die Blutelfen kamen und ich zur Horde gewechselt bin, und heutzutage immernoch Hordler bin, hab ich die Praxis etwas geändert.
Ich zocke gerne einen Blutelfchar. Aber dieser ist immer weiblich egal welche Klasse. Warum? Weil bei den männlichen Blutelfen noch der Faktor hinzukommt, dass sie extrem arrogant und hochnäßig sind, was mir im RL schon missfällt.
Da Blizzard dies aber etwas miserabel umgesetzt hat, wirken sie schwul. Deswegen zocke ich, wenn es ein Blutelfenchar ist, nur Blutelfinnen.

*Ausnahme:*

Untote.
Da hab ich auch einen männlichen Casterchar, in diesem Fall mein UD-Hexer, denn das hat bei Untoten einfach style.

Mfg


----------



## Zonalar (22. Juni 2009)

Mein Mainchar war ein männlicher  Untoter Magier. Und ich find, der sieht in seiner epischen Robe gar nicht schlecht aus. Aber wenn der ne kurze Hose anzieht, DANN siehts echt bescheuert aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DasX2007 (22. Juni 2009)

Bei manchen Spielen ist die weibliche Ausrüstung billiger.


----------



## Skatero (22. Juni 2009)

DasX2007 schrieb:


> Bei manchen Spielen ist die weibliche Ausrüstung billiger.


In den meisten Spielen ziehen sie auch weniger an. Also ganz logisch.


----------



## LiangZhou (22. Juni 2009)

Wieso sollte ich stundenlang nen Mann anstarren wenn ich auch ne hübsche Dame spielen kann? Außer ich will mich selbst darstellen, für RP Zwecke zB.

&#8364;: Manchmal erstelle ich mir aber auch einen Männlichen, der Schrankfaktor zählt.


----------



## Raethor (22. Juni 2009)

Ich bin männlich, also spiele ich einen männlichen Char. Allein schon, weil ich mich selbst damit personifizieren will.

Wenn ich vor mir nen geilen Arsch rumwackeln sehen will geh ich pr0ns gucken. Pixelfi**en is lame.

mfg


----------



## Benrok (22. Juni 2009)

Ich spiele männliche und weibliche Chars einfach um Abwechslung zu haben.
Weibliche Charaktere bringen auch etwas mehr Flair in Welten.
Ich erinner mich da an Gothic 1 in dem es ca. 3 Frauen gab, da hätte ich mir mehr gewünscht.


----------



## chopi (22. Juni 2009)

In Mmos wie WoW hat man mit nem weiblichen Char übrigens auch vorteile,"Déâthkníght"s helfen viel schneller einer Blutelfin als einem Orc 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (23. Juni 2009)

Raethor schrieb:


> Ich bin männlich, also spiele ich einen männlichen Char. Allein schon, weil ich mich selbst damit personifizieren will.
> 
> Wenn ich vor mir nen geilen Arsch rumwackeln sehen will geh ich pr0ns gucken. Pixelfi**en is lame.
> 
> mfg


jawohl so ises liebe freunde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btw: pixelf***** find ich isn lustiges Wort >.<


----------



## Raethor (23. Juni 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> jawohl so ises liebe freunde
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Ich glaub der Ausdruck hat seinen Ursprung in diesem Clip: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E5HA9MCtzvk 

:>


----------



## Tyalra (23. Juni 2009)

ich habe das gefühl das wenn man nen weiblichen char hat.. das man ingame bessere angebote.. da doch viele denken da sitzt ne weibliche person hinter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oligig (23. Juni 2009)

Benrok schrieb:


> Ich spiele männliche und weibliche Chars einfach um Abwechslung zu haben.
> Weibliche Charaktere bringen auch etwas mehr Flair in Welten.
> Ich erinner mich da an Gothic 1 in dem es ca. 3 Frauen gab, da hätte ich mir mehr gewünscht.



Gothic 1 spielt ja uach in nem Knast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ol@f (23. Juni 2009)

Hm, mir fallen spontan keine Argumente ein :O


Ich hab nur einen weiblichen Char, weil ich am Tag der Charaktererstellung zu betrunken war und das ganze erst mit Level 20 bemerkt habe...
Naja, Orc Frauen sind doch auch was feines 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntermoon (23. Juni 2009)

Dezain schrieb:


> hallo!
> 
> 
> ich wirke atm an dem noch entstehendem mmorpg mit und wir stellen uns gerde die frage: sollen frauen spielbar sein?
> ...


Ach, schön mal wieder was davon zu hören, kenns noch als es grad gestartet hatt, wie weit isses den schon? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haggl (23. Juni 2009)

Ich bin Männlich und habe das bisher in RPG's immer so gehalten:

Wenn es um schwere Rüstungen ging, hab ich Männliche Charraktere erstellt. Das past meiner Meinung nach besser. Bei Leichten Rüstungen (vorallem Magier, Priester usw.) habe ich meistens Weibliche Charraktere erstellt. Frauen sehen in Stoffkleidung einfach besser aus.
Schurken waren bei mir immer eine große Ausnahme. Da hab ich das geschlecht je nach Laune erstellt.

Wenn ihr nur Männliche Chars zulasst, ist die Gefahr recht groß, dass es eintönig wird. Im Mittelalter gab es auch Heilerinnen, Wahrsagerinnen uvm.
Wenn ihr auch nur ein halbwegs realistisches Setting anstrebt, müssen weibliche Chars als Möglichkeit vorhanden sein. Alles andere wäre, so denke ich, an der Realität von damals weit vorbei gearbeitet.


----------



## Kangrim (23. Juni 2009)

Ich hab zu meinen Charakteren immer eine bestimmte story im Hinterkopf, da spielt es keine rolle welche Klasse ich spiele. Ein kleiner Junge der mal in der Kindheit von einem Wasserelementar fasziniert war bildete sich weiter um einemal mehr mit der magischen Welt zu tun zu haben -> Männlicher Magier

Eine Nachtelfe welche ihren Bruder durch die Horde verlor beschloss der Garde beizutreten um rache zu üben. -> weiblicher Krieger


Kommt immer darauf an was ich für eine Geschichte zocken will.^^


----------

